# Adobe After Effects 6.0



## DonHulio (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mir eben die Trail Version von Adobe After  Effects runtergeladen. 
Leider verstehe ich nichts davon. Ich würde gerne wissen wie man animiert und überhaupt die Grundlagen! Kennt da jemand ein paar nützliche und anfängerfreundliche Seiten für mich?


----------



## Erpel (22. Februar 2004)

http://www.editorsguild.com/AfterEffects.html

Sehr zu empfehlen. Und danach die A-FX tuts von hier.(Videotutorials)


----------



## DonHulio (22. Februar 2004)

danke, gibs sowas auch auf deutsch? wäre mir lieber!


----------



## goela (23. Februar 2004)

Deutsche Tutorials sind sehr rar! Du kannst aber mal direkt bei Adobe (Deutschland) reinschauen - dort gibt es oftmals Tutorials auf deutsch!


----------



## Nicmare (23. Februar 2004)

Einfach mal ein bisschen rumprobieren mein Junge , dann haste den dreh schon raus. ich hab am Wochenende mit dem Tool angefangen und kann es jetzt schon rel. gut handeln. meine intention: "irgendwie muss man doch bei diesem Scheissteil die Schriten animieren können". Tjo, dann saß ich mehrere Stunden und hab' irgendwie rumprobiert und mehr oder weniger durch zufall den Dreh rausgehabt . Ist ein bissl sehr eigentümlich was Adobe sich da ausgedacht hat..
und dank der community konnte ich meine Kenntnisse weiter ausbauen. So, genug von meiner Lebensgeschichte, jetzt bist Du dran!


----------



## gameboy (8. März 2004)

*Einstellung*

danke hatte gleiches Problem hat schon was geholfen aber hab probleme mit einstellen der Koposition:

Möchte mein Filmintro machen mit ae ein selbst erworfenes Logo soll auf den Bildschirm kommen und dann durchleuchtet werden, jedoch weiss ich nicht was ich für ne Einstellung wählen soll. Nehm ich die standart Einstellung ist das Fenster viel zu klein! ;(

Was soll ichmachen? soll ne DVD am schluss sein man kann doch sicher die gleiche Einstellung wählen wie in Adobe premier nicht?

Danke für Antworten Gruss gameboy


----------



## gameboy (8. März 2004)

hab vergessen zu sagen das ich mit dem plug in von trapcode arbeite aber noch nie was damit gemacht habe. Wie kan ich also nur das Zeichen durchleuchten und nicht das "quadrat" in dem sich das Logo befindet?


Sorry für den Zusatz

Gruss gameboy


----------



## pdatrain (9. März 2004)

Aus Deinem letzten Beitrag schließe ich, dass sowohl Buchstaben als auch das Logo durchleuchtet? Und Trapcode hat mehrere Plug-Ins. Meinst Du das Shine Plug-In?

Versuch doch mal das Logo in eine andere Ebene zu setzen.


----------



## Chrisu (9. März 2004)

Hier die Lösung für das Problem mit Shine:

Entweder du packst dein Logo in eine Komposition und verwendest dann diese Komposition in einer Neuen und erst dort wendest du den Filter an.
Oder du machst das mit einer Einstellungsebene.
Hat alles Vor- und Nachteile, aber das wird auch sehr gut auf der Webseite von Trapcode beschrieben ... sogar mit einem Videotutorial.

So long,
Chrisu


----------



## gameboy (9. März 2004)

*pauschales Danke*

danke Leute find ich echt toll wie hier geholfen wird schnell,kurz und präziss!
ist ernst gemeint, ich musste das mal sagen (bin normalerweise nicht so ein Schleimer)

Gruss gameboy


----------

